# Why my wife hates bottles



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Since I have got back into collecting again I have been going going through boxes of bottles, some of which have been packed away for nearly 30 years.  These old finds combined with a flood of new finds have created a sprawl problem.  How I envy those of you with spouse's who share the collector gene.  Since these photos the shed/closet collection size has doubled and I have been advised to streamline.  I will be allowed one more display cabinet to fit favorite bottles - all else must go.  Not such a bad deal I guess, I want to focus on high quality stuff anyhow...


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Closet slug plate flasks and others:


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Book shelf sprawl:


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Computer room sprawl:


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Pie safe sprawl:


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Shed stuff


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

More shed stuff:


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 8, 2008)

give her time E, she'll come around.............. my wife has come to realize that collecting empties is a lot better than chasing after the full ones. take care and thanx for sharing your photos.

 Jim


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Shelf stuff


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

More shelf stuff:


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Final shelf stuff, for now...


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 8, 2008)

Sort them out. Keep the 25% you like best. Sell the rest and buy her something nice. She will love bottles. Your collection will look better.


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

That's about what I'm thinking, I just have to figure out how/where to get rid of that 75%.   I suppose ebay is the way to go on higher end bottles, but what to do with  1/2 gallon 1858 masons and other culls?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 8, 2008)

A table at the closest flea market is probably the best bet. 

 If you have the time, try listing on ePier since there is no listing fee...
http://www.epier.com/L3.asp?catID=9985


----------



## glass man (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife didn't like bottles either till I brought home a QUART CATHEDRAL CARTER'S INK. Now when I talk about maybe it is time to sell my bottles as we can use the money ,she says" NOT THE CARTER'S"! If you can get her to like just one bottle it helps!!!


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2008)

hmm sounds like abad deal to me  box them up id keep um  mike


----------



## jesster (Sep 9, 2008)

i agree, save the best, sell the rest. 
 I have a different problem with my wife. I found a new spot saturday. I tell my wife about it. 2 hours later I hear her on the phone telling one of her friends about it. I confronted her and told her the expression "loose lips sink ships' still applies today.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't care if my wife hates bottles, I got my flask hidden!  hahahahaha!


----------



## passthebottle (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi E , you know if you remove the baby picture on your computer room shelf you might be able to add 2 maybe 3 more bottles!!!


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Sep 9, 2008)

My Wife Doesn't Like The Idea Of Them Coming From Piviys But She Puts Up With It...HA..HA[8D]


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

[] I already removed the baby picture and fit in the said two bottles = that was the last straw...

 Meech, regarding the upcoming Richmond bottle show, I was thinking vendors would be selling all good stuff, and that I may be a bit embarrassed peddling 1858 masons and EZ Seals.  Would there be a folks looking for such common stuff at a bottle show?  I need to get you to look thru the lot before I do any sale as I may have some "sleepers" mixed in that I am unaware of (I am especially weak on milk bottle value).

 My wife doesn't really hate 'em all, she just ain't a clutter person.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I can find a place here for those slug plate flasks. []


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

Meech, good ideas, I am already setting stuff aside.  I think I could set up decent $1-3-5-10 spread, I have several crocks that I am also willing to part with at the upper end of that scale.  Likely the best stuff I am willing to part with are the milk bottles:  that persistant local  milk bottle-collecting lady we were talking about came by a few years ago and was very interested in my milk bottles, I have several ACL/embossed Va/NC/SC 1/2 pints in mint condition that mean nothing to me.  She called me for two years trying to buy them from me - maybe if she wasn't so pushy I would have made a deal with her.  Only problem is that my wife actually likes these bottles so discourages selling them off - go figure.

 ncbred, I do have alot of duplicate slugplate flasks - perhaps we could make a trade?  I am into blobs beers and sodas from either Dixie or Yankeeland if'n you want to talk trade sometime.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: E
> 
> ncbred, I do have alot of duplicate slugplate flasks - perhaps we could make a trade?  I am into blobs beers and sodas from either Dixie or Yankeeland if'n you want to talk trade sometime.


 
 Hmmmm... I thought the idea was to REDUCE the number of bottles![] And here you are talking trade!
 (Not judging you!)

 Kate (a packrat)


----------

